# Does anyone know of a breeder in New England



## Kc2213 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello, :wavey:

I have been on the search for a golden retriever breeder. I have looked at several and only found to like one. I am looking to get a puppy in April/may. I have a large amount to spend on the puppy itself and even more for the bed, collar, leash, ect. This will be my very first golden retriever, I am so excited. I have owned two Dobermans and a doberman pitbull mix. But never a golden. I just love how this breed looks and their personality, everything about them.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Try Profile, Sunkissed, Thornelea, Brookshire,Colonial, Goldensands, Watersedge...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, you're on the right track by starting with the suggestions you were given by Sally's Mom - (she is very knowledgeable) With any breeder you talk to, make sure that the dogs they are breeding have clearances for hips, heart, elbows and a current eye check. Have fun with your search  We will love to see photos of your new puppy here!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I second Sally's Mom's recommendation for Watersedge. Their current litter is a performance litter. I have a Kamikaze daughter and love her as do other owners of puppies in the litter. I live in the midwest and after meeting her folks have contacted Laura for either an upcoming puppy from her or for recommendations.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have friends who just visited a litter by Kalm Sea in New Hampshire. They were very happy with the professionalism of the breeder. I also checked out the health and reputability information (clearances, competition, etc.) for them, and it seemed pretty great. I don't have personal experience beyond that, though.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Woodwind Goldens
Cathy Guglielmo
West Springfield, MA USA 01089 
[email protected]
woodwindgoldens.blogspot.com 
413) 734-1510

Brookshire Golden Retrievers
Julie M Guay
Northborough, MA USA 01532 
[email protected]
brookshiregoldens.com 
508 341-3237

Cressida Golden Retrievers
Heather Donnelly
Lakeville, MA USA 02347 
[email protected]
Home page - www.cressidagoldens.com 
508-923-1109

Hunting Lane Goldens

Joan & Lisa Dunn
Sherborn, MA USA 
[email protected]
508-655-6041

LazyDaze Golden Retrievers
Kathy (Doyle) & David Winslow
Upton, MA USA 01568 
[email protected]
LazyDaze Farm - Golden Retrievers & Labrador Retrievers - MA 
508-529-4248




Starhill Golden Retrievers
Gregg & Margaret von Sternberg
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
* Starhill Golden Retrievers *

Daybreak Golden Retrievers
Susan Foster
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
978-683-0356


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Cloverdale Golden Retrievers
Jane A. Zimmerman
Tolland, CT USA 06084 
[email protected]
www.familyfantastic.com/cloverdale 
860-875-2200

FoxRun Golden Retrievers
Kathi Scnapp
Torrington, CT USA 06790 
[email protected]
FoxRun Goldens 
860-489-6727


----------



## Iris (Jan 9, 2013)

*cloverdale*

Jane zimmerman of cloverdale is having a litter now or very soon. Her dogs are wonderful- my neighbor across the street has two of them.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Berna Welch
Pebwin Golden Retrievers
www.simplesite.com/pebwin

Berna has a couple upcoming litters


----------



## BethB (Mar 11, 2013)

*JRSGoldens in MA?*

HI Everyone! I am new to the forum but trying to learn more information about a breeder in MA. They have litters available during a good time frame for our family but I do not know anything about them. This will be our first dog and it is a big investment so I would like to do a little research before putting down a deposit. I have spoken to the breeder on the phone and she seems wonderful. I tried searching for the name in this forum but nothing came up. I also do not see their name in the list given above for recommended breeders so that makes me wonder why. If it is preferable to PM this kind of information or email I have both of my settings up to make that possible. Thank you for any help you can give! website is: JRS GOLDENS.COM -WE ARE KENNEL FREE BREEDERS OF WORLD CLASS CREAM GOLDEN RETRIEVERS


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Not a breeder that interests me at all.
VERY limited mention of registered names (so you cant effectively research)...
No links to pedigree for research...
Little to no mention of clearnaces...(there is one bitch that she refers to getting OFA 'certifications' in the future)
No mention of titles in any venue...
LOTS of mention of titles in the pedigree - but no effort to achieve the same with their own dogs. If a breeder uses past pedigree as some sort of badge for the dogs they are choosing to breed it is a turn off to me. Its like saying Im a chef becuase I can make a mean grilled cheese sandwich!
I know this is nitpicky...but if your going to have a website...it is in your best interest to know how to get the best angles that flatter your dogs.

FAR, FAR too much mention of cream...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

BethB said:


> HI Everyone! I am new to the forum but trying to learn more information about a breeder in MA. They have litters available during a good time frame for our family but I do not know anything about them. This will be our first dog and it is a big investment so I would like to do a little research before putting down a deposit. I have spoken to the breeder on the phone and she seems wonderful. I tried searching for the name in this forum but nothing came up. I also do not see their name in the list given above for recommended breeders so that makes me wonder why. If it is preferable to PM this kind of information or email I have both of my settings up to make that possible. Thank you for any help you can give! website is: JRS GOLDENS.COM -WE ARE KENNEL FREE BREEDERS OF WORLD CLASS CREAM GOLDEN RETRIEVERS


100% no, never in a million years would I purchase a dog from this breeder. You have the reasons mentioned above, and you have the complete cluelessness about the breed. Like this: "The English Cream Golden Retriever or British Cream Golden Retriever, European Golden Retriever, English Background Golden Retriever, or any other name you may hear are terms used to describe the European Golden Retriever bred by UK standards by which it is judged."

What? Cream is an _allowable color_ under the KC (British) standard. It is not the _only_ color or even the most common among KC standard dogs. In fact, they have the gall to link to Bev Brown's article which they apparently didn't bother to read carefully, as she clearly states "Goldens still display the full range of color in the UK..."

They breed for color. All of their dogs are the "cream" color, and they even named their kennel after it. That means picking breeding dogs by how light they are, not by a balance of all the other factors that go into a great breeding. A slightly darker dog that has better structure or temperament? Nope! Gotta keep it cream. Color should come way, way down the list of factors when a breeder makes a matchup. You don't just buy the lightest dogs you can and put them together to sell puppies. You'd have the same problem if somebody decide to sell "Canadian Red" Goldens.

There are other breeders in the US who prefer to breed English style Goldens or to bring some English imports into their programs. That's the kind of place I'd encourage you to buy an English dog if you like the style. Color should really be a low priority as you select breeders. Once you have found somebody who is breeding a style of Golden you like and dotting all of the i's and crossing all of the t's, then you can ask about maybe getting a lighter or a darker puppy from one of their breedings. My advice is not to start with color and not to buy a dog from any breeder who has made it clear that color is a top priority.

JRS may be nice people, but they're not doing what you do when you want to produce a top-notch example of the breed who has the best possible shot at a long, healthy life and a great temperament.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

I'm not trying to bash the breeder, but I do think people make very good points about the emphasis on "creme", and the color emphasis is troubling.

I think that if you talk to this breeder, you should get proof of clearances, including web links to where they are online at OFFA.org.

I'm not seeing any of their dogs on either K9Data or OFFA.org.

If they can demonstrate that they follow GRCA breeder code of ethics, and everything that entails, I think that's great, and I wouldn't assert they are not. 

*I just don't see any evidence they are, and it's their responsibility to demonstrate they do.*




BethB said:


> HI Everyone! I am new to the forum but trying to learn more information about a breeder in MA. They have litters available during a good time frame for our family but I do not know anything about them. This will be our first dog and it is a big investment so I would like to do a little research before putting down a deposit. I have spoken to the breeder on the phone and she seems wonderful. I tried searching for the name in this forum but nothing came up. I also do not see their name in the list given above for recommended breeders so that makes me wonder why. If it is preferable to PM this kind of information or email I have both of my settings up to make that possible. Thank you for any help you can give! website is: JRS GOLDENS.COM -WE ARE KENNEL FREE BREEDERS OF WORLD CLASS CREAM GOLDEN RETRIEVERS


----------



## BethB (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you SO much everyone! I greatly appreciate all of your experience and input. We will move on to another breeder


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Beth B, I could not find the registered names for any of the dogs. You will need this information to verify clearences.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> 100% no, never in a million years would I purchase a dog from this breeder. You have the reasons mentioned above, and you have the complete cluelessness about the breed. Like this: "The English Cream Golden Retriever or British Cream Golden Retriever, European Golden Retriever, English Background Golden Retriever, or any other name you may hear are terms used to describe the European Golden Retriever bred by UK standards by which it is judged."
> 
> What? Cream is an _allowable color_ under the KC (British) standard. It is not the _only_ color or even the most common among KC standard dogs. In fact, they have the gall to link to Bev Brown's article which they apparently didn't bother to read carefully, as she clearly states "Goldens still display the full range of color in the UK..."
> 
> ...


Good notes here, Tippy. And I will add, as someone who uses UK and European lines as part of my program, I will NOT place pups by colour. I place pups best on temperament and behavioural traits that best match the family. If someone is insistent that the pup be in a certain end of the colour range ( my dogs tend to be light to mid-gold) I tell them to look elsewhere.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Good notes here, Tippy. And I will add, as someone who uses UK and European lines as part of my program, I will NOT place pups by colour. I place pups best on temperament and behavioural traits that best match the family. If someone is insistent that the pup be in a certain end of the colour range ( my dogs tend to be light to mid-gold) I tell them to look elsewhere.


Yeah. I don't mind that people have preferences, but it really needs to take the proper place on the priority list. I always say that your favorite shade of Golden will be the one you see on the living, breathing companion dog by your side. That's certainly held true with my dogs. I have a soft spot for dark dogs ever since my first dog as a grownup was on the very dark end of the spectrum, but it's hard enough to find a litter with great health, temperament, and type, so I'll take any shade of gold if the important parts of the breeding are all ideal.


----------



## mmastro (Jan 27, 2013)

I am new to this Forum as well but I feel the need to respond regarding JRS Goldens. I am on the search for an English Golden and I must say not all can be expected on a breeders website and if it is how do you know it is the end all of what and who the breeder is. I do believe a meeting with the breeder is very important as a website can be very deceiving, I have been able to locate the JRS' on K9Data and I have met with JRS Goldens who provided all clearences, etc for their dogs.....I think site is a great tool however I due believe unless one knows from personal experiences about a particular breeder one should not rule out that breeder. Just my thoughts!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Do you have the link to K9data where their dogs are listed?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A personal meeting is no substitute for hip, elbow, heart, and eye clearances on both parents as a bare minimum


----------



## mmastro (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not saying a meeting is the substitute for the clearences - the owner during our meeting provided all clearances on both parents and provides copies along with the pedigrees the day you pick up your puppy. I am not pretending to be the expert as I said I am new to this Forum.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

mmastro said:


> I am not saying a meeting is the substitute for the clearences - the owner during our meeting provided all clearances on both parents and provides copies along with the pedigrees the day you pick up your puppy. I am not pretending to be the expert as I said I am new to this Forum.


As some of the clearances may have been done overseas, it's possible that there were some done that simply aren't listed in the databases, but if you go to OFA and look up dogs listed as parents on their website, you'll find that not all requisite clearances are listed there.

I definitely don't see up-to-date eye clearances, one thing you'd surely need to do even if hips and elbows were done before import (though the GRCA strongly encourages that clearances be done or redone in the US when the dog becomes a part of the US breeding program). Again, they may have been done but not mailed in, but that's not ideal and means a lot of paperwork for the puppy buyer to check through, especially when you want to check back to older ancestors for passing CERFs late in life.

It's just stuff to check up on, not a contradiction to your statement that you saw clearance paperwork.


----------

